# Stream in vivarium



## xAlkalinexTrio12 (Aug 9, 2006)

I am looking for some examples of streams in vivariums. I dont know why but i fell in love with the idea of a little stream running through a vivarium. Especially with terrestrial frogs i think it would be great.


----------



## volcom69 (Jun 8, 2007)

I have one running through my D. Auratus tank which i dont have pics of right now ill try later but ill say this make sure u get a good pump to pump the water im so tired of mine just stoping all the time, and its a pain to get it to work all the time. So right now its not even working, but in my Vent tank i have just a nice body of water in the front with some river rocks and stuff in it and that works really good to, so good luck just make sure u get a good pump that will push the water.


----------



## AccidentalChef (Jun 29, 2007)

I've got a small stream running through my 46 gallon. There are some pictures of it in my thread here: http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=30786

I'd planned a much longer stream but I'm glad I kept it shorter. A stream definitely adds a bit more planning to a viv but I think it can be worth it. Just make sure your tank is big enough to still have room for the frogs once you're done with the water feature.


----------



## xAlkalinexTrio12 (Aug 9, 2006)

what size tank would you suggest for a water feature like this?


----------



## wbeavers (Jun 7, 2007)

Here is my Exo-Terra 18x18x24" tank. It has two pools, two waterfalls and a stream. It all fit resonably in the 18x18 foot print. Plenty of thought and time did go into this.


----------



## xAlkalinexTrio12 (Aug 9, 2006)

how much would one of those tanks run me cause i am not the richest man on earth


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

*wbeavers* How do you get it to not look like there's half of a black plastic tube in your tank and make it look more like a stream?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Start here and go through each step.
http://www.blackjungle.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=3378


----------



## xAlkalinexTrio12 (Aug 9, 2006)

i wanna set a stream up but i am unsure on a good size for 2 azureus and the stream


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

a 20long could be fun.


----------



## sean33 (Oct 11, 2006)

Check out this post from a Chinese forum. On page 3 there are some pretty good photos showing the construction of a stream. I know it's in foreign language but a picture worth a thousand words. BTW,the stream is made out of a drainage duct of a washing machine. Hope this help.
http://www.aquariumfarm.com/phpBB2/view ... sc&start=0


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

that does look pretty cool. the artificial aspect is hidden well.


----------



## godsgurl377 (Dec 18, 2006)

For the stream I just did, I bought one of thoes really big styrofoam coolers at walmert for $6. It is in the sporting goods/fishing section and it is enough to last many vivs. You can also use it as a filler for your background to save on GS. I just took a part of the lid and carved the stream out. 

To make it look natural, I took GE Silicone II Clear and mixed it with some baked dirt and coco fiber. I then spread it all over the stream "bed". 

After that was dry, I took black silicone and put coco fiber on the sides of the stream (like you would a coco background.) It gives a really nice effect wet dirt in the bottom of your stream bed and the sides blend in to your substrate. It also make the styrofoam waterproof. This can be used with any of the above stream methods. I will try to post some pics later this afternoon, but tomorrow for sure.  Good luck!


----------



## godsgurl377 (Dec 18, 2006)

Okay, here are the pictures... 





































Sorry, I'm not quite finished, I haven't gotten those cords out of the way yet. 

IMO the best place to get tanks is at yard sales :lol: , of course... that takes patience.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

does your substrate get super-saturated using that method?


----------



## godsgurl377 (Dec 18, 2006)

Not at all. Where the waterfall goes into the small pool at the top, it does splash a little though. But all that it splashes on is the moss, and it does't seem to mind.  I misted just before this, so that is why some near the end looks extra wet. The styrofoam is thick enough and covered in the silicone mixture and doesn't leak at all. The pump is slow enough that no water sloshes over the sides. I should have a construction picture tomorrow if you are interested.


----------



## xAlkalinexTrio12 (Aug 9, 2006)

Would a 30 gallon low work for a stream


----------



## Thor (Nov 8, 2007)

*Clay Anyone?*

Was wanting to construct a meandering stream and wondered if anyone has every used "structural clay" or hobby clay to construct a stream. Thought you could shape it, the stream, waterfall, poind, etc and then bake it and seal it then it would work wonderfully.....and thoughts?

Michael


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

I do think that idea would work. Just try to maybe get clay that's like 100% non-toxic? It's all organic anyway, right? Hmm. It's something to look into!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

One of the ways Zoos do it is to sculpt it into a harder styrofoam (basically the process illustrated in Poison Frogs) and cover it with hydrostone and then seal with epoxy although you should be able to seal it with pond safe neoprene paint. 
The hydrostone can be tinted and painted before sealing. 

Ed


----------



## MossyBrain (Dec 29, 2021)

Quaz said:


> *wbeavers* How do you get it to not look like there's half of a black plastic tube in your tank and make it look more like a stream?


Use a flexible plastic liner instead. Dig out your stream, put the liner in, than cover in rocks and gravel until it's invisible.


----------

